# Compressor Maintenance and Replacement Filter



## chimivee (Jun 29, 2012)

After being too cheap to buy a good compressor for the occasional use it will see, and being disappointed in the cheap Harbor Freight offerings, I found a good Craigslist deal on an old Campbell Hausfeld.










Works great, and is SO quiet. Just a couple of questions...

I've drained the tank, changed the oil, and replaced the leaky regulator. Is there any other maintenance I should perform on this old compressor with unknown history?

Also, it is missing the filter element which fits into a rectangular plastic housing (upper right corner in pic). Does this look to be the correct filter for it (Sears "Campbell Hausfeld Replacement Filters")?











Or what about retrofitting it with something like this (Sears "Powermate Air Filter Assembly)?










At Home Depot, I found a universal foam filter element for a shop-vac and the cheap-ass in me wants to just cut that to size and use. 










Lastly, does anybody have any idea when this was made? I've found some parts diagrams online, but no specific manuals or year info.

Thanks. Can't wait to start blowin air! 
James


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

nice score. as far as the air filter is concerned go with oem or similar if you put the wrong style of filter on it the compressor will have to work harder to pump up because of restrictions in air flow unfortunately i have no idea what the correct filter should be or any other info on that particular model hopefully someone who is a bit more knowledgeable than i am will be along soon but to help them in locating info on it post up the model and serial numbers from the unit along with any other info on the tags


----------



## chimivee (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks. I've still not sourced the factory-type air filter, so for now I'm using the shop-vac foam.


----------

